# RIP Sir Ashton



## MsBinky (Apr 10, 2008)

[align=center]:bigtears:[/align]
[align=center]Ashton passed away. Dont know how, when, or why. [/align]
[align=center]Too heart broken to speak right now.[/align]
[align=center]I am thinking of rehoming all the others at this point.[/align]
[align=center]:cry1:[/align]
[align=center]My beautiful baby boy. Mommy lost you too soon. I will love you always.[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 10, 2008)

OH NO!

I'm so sorry.

Don't rehome anyone right now - that is often an automatic response to something like this. How do I know? 

I said the same thing after Ginger died.....after Tiny died....after Theresa died..

I say the same time after a special bunny dies...

I'm so sorry though for your loss.....


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2008)

Aw Sophie, I'm so sorry, this was the last thing you needed.

Try not to make any decisions when grief is so strong, make sure you think anything and everything over, and talk it through. You know I'm more than happy to talk to you on here or msn or anywhere.

I really am so very sorry. I wish I could say more, or something useful, but there's nothing really that can be said to ease anything. Just know I'm here, and I care.

*Big cuddles*

RIP Sir Ashton.

x


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

Ms.Binky

I am so sorry..

PM me if you need to chat..

Z


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry.

You've been through so much recently, it's so unfair that you should lose Sir Ashton as well....

You are an excellent bunny mum though, we all know how loved and well cared for they all are.

RIP Sir Ashton, binky free at the bridge...

:rose:

Thinking of you,

Jen xx


----------



## Alexah (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry to hear of your loss.

RIP Sir Ashton. 

:rainbow:Binky free sweet boy.


----------



## Marietta (Apr 10, 2008)

Sophie, how awful! Poor Ashton! I'm so sorry this happened, you've been having hard times for a long time now and this was too much...Please don't take any hasty decisions in regard to your other buns, don't do anything that you may later regret and feel bad. I'm really sorry for Ashton.

Marietta


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Sir Ashton.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh no!!! Not Sir Ashton :bigtears:

I am so sorry over the loss of your beautiful little boy =[ I temporarily gave my buns to my boyfriend after Muffy passed. After two days, I realized I actually needed them more than ever, and that Labrador really needed me to calm him down.

RIP Sir Ashton :bawl:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 10, 2008)

Sophie I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge Sir Ashton.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, Sweetie...I'm so so sorry to hear this...

Hugs to you...

:hug:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry :bigtears:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2008)

Aww i'm so so sorry to hear the sad news

Rest peacefully little one

Cheryl


----------



## Bunnicula (Apr 10, 2008)

Words cannot express my sadness.



You knowhow to reach me if you need me.

Hugs,

~MaryEllen


----------



## polly (Apr 10, 2008)

Sophie I am so sorry i don't know what to say :bigtears:I am so so sorry for you.

Binky free Ashton gorgeous boy :brownbunny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, gosh! I am SO sorry to hear this... I saw the title on the main page and (as awful as this sounds) was hoping it wasn't your Ashton... I'm really sorry :sad: He was so young and healthy, this is terrifying. Poor baby boy. And poor Bam Bam, he lost his buddy again, and of course, poor you! As if you weren't having a tough enough time already :disgust: I'm so sad about your loss. I really wish there were some way to bring him back...


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 10, 2008)

What? Oh no no no! I'm so sorry...

binky free, little one.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry Soph.:bigtears:

RIP Sir Ashton:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh No! It was such a shock to read this . I am so very sorry.

God Bless, Sir Ashton.

Jan


----------



## Gabby (Apr 10, 2008)

RIP Sir Ashton My thoughts are with you. 

It is often a common reaction to one passing and even more so to a special one passing. I've had rabbits my whole life and have lost alot in that time frame, and i have to say there are times when one passes, esp a very special bun and the thought come to my mind after all these years. 

you will be ok, love on your other bun, and take it one day at a time.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 11, 2008)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry for your loss. Try not to make any decisions right now. ray:that your grief will ease, and that your memories of Sir Ashton and the love that you will always have for him will see you through this time of sorrow.

:angelandbunny:Rest well, Sir Ashton. You were cherished on this earth.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a quick thank you to all. I'm pretty messed up so can't post now. I promise to post soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I've been thinking about Ashton all the time, he's always in the back of my mind. Of course he is your baby and you love him the most, but maybe it's a teeny comfort to know that lots of other people love him too.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 12, 2008)

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone for the love you've shown Ashton and I. It's been a really rough couple of days. I am fine and then all of a sudden I will start to cry. It's even more frustrating because it was completely unexpected and he was so young. I've been checking all the others like a hawk to see if I had missed something but I don't see anything at all. I had just played with him the night before...

One thing I must say... 

Peg, thank you so much. If it weren't for you going around, reminding everyone about the importance of taking pictures, I probably would have stayed on my buttthat day. However, thanks to your reminder, I did take them out and take photos so now I have pictures that date from 2 days before he passed. And since I took him out that day and the night before he passed, at least I feel like he did get some spoiling before he passed. He had a nice juicy piece of apple, nice fresh hay, lots of nose rubs...

*Sigh*

I am still sad. He was such a sweetie and so gorgeous.2007-2008 are just bad years. Feel like someone threw me a curse. :tears2:







RIP buddy:bunnyangel: Go find Wiggles and go binky with her.:cry1:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 12, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone for the love you've shown Ashton and I. It's been a really rough couple of days. I am fine and then all of a sudden I will start to cry. It's even more frustrating because it was completely unexpected and he was so young.


You're going to find that you may continue to be like that for a bit - partly because it was so unexpected and partly because he was so young. Since it was so unexpected you're going to question everything you saw or thought or might have seen or felt up until he died.

Of course - all of those questions will cause tears.

You will make it through this - I promise. Right now your heart feels broken - and it is broken - you are missing a piece of it and you will never be quite the same.

But you will be a better person for the memories you carry in your heart of Ashton...

I know that doesn't make it better or make it hurt less.

All I can say is ....you will make it through. Just give yourself time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 12, 2008)

That picture is so sweet! I'm really glad you took photos of him recently. I hope you have lots of others, too! I haven't taken pictures of my bunnies in a couple weeks, I need to do it. Tallulah is a little sick right now and I was afraid to go to bed last night in case she died during the night, after all Ashton wasn't even a little sick and died anyway  I'm so sorry about his death, it's really hard to grasp that the sweet bun you were enjoying time with a few days ago won't be coming back :cry2 Gosh, I really hope I'm not making you feel worse! Just know that I'm thinking of you and your bunnies and wish I could take your pain away.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

The guilt is slowly starting to subside.I am still shocked by it but I cannot change it now. I do know that I played with him, I checked him out, and I really didn't see anything wrong. I guess sometimes you just can't stop these things from happening. 

A good part of me is wondering if he didn't fall off the top shelf. I do vaguely remember a *thump* sound and Houdina getting up to check but it was really early morning and I was too asleep to really think anything of it. Who knows really. *Sigh*

Part of me is really annoyed that it is Ashton. Once again, it's a special bunny of mine. He was given to me by Mario as a sgift for our engagement. I admit, I haven't stopped questioning whether, with everything that has happened, if the entire engagement idea didn't die as well. It's just been an awful year. Ashton had that special meaning for me and the timing just was quite awful. Mario never even got to see him in person. 

This morning I got up and started to cry because in the mornings I usually stepped out of my bedroom and said "Bunneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehh" and he'd hop to the cage and wait for his nose rubs.

He wasn't there though. :cry1:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

:hug:

Jan


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

RIP Sir Ashton 

:rainbow:ink iris:ray:

Binky free at the bridge!

Love, Tracy and Nemo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2008)

That's so sad  Your li'l bunneh wasn't there...


----------



## Becca (Apr 13, 2008)

RIP Sir Ashton
:rainbow:
Binky free little boy
xxxxxxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 13, 2008)

:hug:I'm so sorry for you.... I wish I could say something to help, but I am thinking of you....

Jen xx


----------



## Evey (Apr 13, 2008)

Ms. Binky, I am terribly sorry for your loss 

Ashton was beautiful, and I really enjoy looking at his photos. I hope you don't blame yourself...these things sadly happen. 

Binky free, Ashton.

-Kathy


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 13, 2008)

"And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years."--Abraham Lincoln

And you have Ashton a great life, it may have been short, but that's not nobody's fault. 

:rainbow:RIP special boy...


----------



## Jenk (Apr 13, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone for the love you've shown Ashton and I. It's been a really rough couple of days. I am fine and then all of a sudden I will start to cry.




I am _so_ sorry for (and crying over) your loss.:cry2 There's nothing wrong with crying as much as you need. I, and so many others here, wish thatno one ever had to experience such hurt; it just downright sucks. 

Hopefully, in time,you'll think more of the good moments spent with Ashton and find a smile playing 'round your lips.

Binky on, dear Ashton....:rainbow:


----------

